# I'm New



## Moore253 (Dec 7, 2008)

Hello
I have been writing since I was a kid. I have recently decided that I would like to try and get some of my work published. I am joining writing forums to try to get some feedback on my work and also be of service to any other writers.


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey there Moore and welcome to WF!  Good luck getting published.


----------



## SparkyLT (Dec 7, 2008)

...I'm sorry, but, are you just advertising?

If I misunderstand, I apologize. Welcome to the site and good luck getting published; I may be going for it pretty soon myself.


----------



## Nickie (Dec 7, 2008)

Hello to you, and welcome to the forum.


Nickie


----------



## C.Gholy (Dec 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Shinn (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi there


----------



## Tatiiii (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello and welcome! Can't wait to read some of your work then :]


----------



## wacker (Dec 9, 2008)

A hearty welcome to the forum

wacker


----------



## moderan (Dec 9, 2008)

Greetings.


----------



## lilacstarflower (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi! look forward to reading your work. I'm sure you'll love the forums


----------

